
2k new sign ups from Product Hunt - harrydry
https://marketingexamples.com/conversion/product-hunt
======
harrydry
ALways been interested by how Product Hunt works. Have launched there half a
dozen times in the past and never got anywhere. Last week I launched my new
startup [1] and was voted Product of the Day. Here's a summary of what I
learnt:

1\. Don't launch straight away. Having a small following of “fans” on launch
day goes a long way. Product Hunt multiplies current momentum.

2\. The goal of a Product Hunt launch is not upvotes. 100 upvotes and 100
email sign-ups is more valuable than 1000 upvotes and a site which can’t
convert anyone.

3\. Schedule launch for 12:01 AM PST. Make gif. Write good first comment.

4\. Product Hunt launch is the day your karma comes full circle. The support
you get is proportional to the support you've given throughout the year.

5\. Don't overshare. Don't ask for upvotes. I can assure, you this stuff does
more harm than good.

[1] - [https://marketingexamples.com](https://marketingexamples.com)

